# CUPS, invio dei job di stampa molto lento

## dema

Ciao a tutti,

sto incontrando qualche problema con CUPS nel senso che quando provo a stampare qualcosa, il processo di invio del job di stampa al server e' di una lentezza che non mi e' mai capitato di sperimentare.

Mi spiego meglio: ho un desktop configurato come server di stampa e un notebook in cui ho configurato CUPS (attraverso il file /etc/cups/client.conf) per inviare i job di stampa al server. La stampa va a buon fine ma l'invio del job e' estremamente lento, per capirci siamo sull'ordine dei minuti. Ad esempio, quando provo a stampare un pdf, kpdf si pianta fino a che il job non e' stato inviato  :Sad: 

La mia configurazione attuale e':

- [ebuild   R   ] net-print/cups-1.3.7-r1  USE="X acl dbus java jpeg kerberos ldap nls pam perl png ppds python ssl tiff -avahi -php -samba -slp -static -zeroconf" LINGUAS="it -de -en -es -et -fr -he -ja -pl -sv -zh_TW" 3,805 kB

- [ebuild   R   ] sys-kernel/gentoo-sources-2.6.25-r7  USE="-build -symlink" 47,586 kB

Qualcuno ha avuto lo stesso problema o ha qualche idea?

----------

## lucapost

Quali sono le dimensioni del file che vuoi stampare?

Se quest'ultime sono di diversi mega, i tempi lunghi sono abbastanza giustificati.

----------

## dema

macche'... sto usando come file di test un txt di 1,2 KB...  :Sad: 

Siccome avevo avuto la sensazione che questo rallentamento si fosse verificato in corrispondenza del cambio di profilo al 2008.0/desktop ho provato a ricompilare CUPS con le use flags del profilo vecchio ma niente da fare... l'invio del job e' sempre nell'ordine dei minuti (1-2 min)

----------

## djinnZ

Non ho capito se stampi su una virtual printer del cups locale che poi fa il forward sul desktop o kpd cerca direttamente il cups remoto? Ti spiacerebbe essere un tantino più preciso su come hai configurato cups.

----------

## dema

 *djinnZ wrote:*   

> Non ho capito se stampi su una virtual printer del cups locale che poi fa il forward sul desktop o kpd cerca direttamente il cups remoto? Ti spiacerebbe essere un tantino più preciso su come hai configurato cups.

 

Chiedo scusa se non sono stato sufficientemente chiaro, cercherò di spiegarmi meglio: il notebook e' configurato per inviare i job alla stampante remota che e' connessa e configurata sul desktop. Quindi per rispondere alla tua domanda: no, sul notebook non c'e' nessuna stampante virtuale; kpdf va in cerca della stampante remota ubicata sul desktop.

Questa configurazione e' stata ottenuta impostando nel file "/etc/cups/client.conf" locale (quindi sul notebook) la direttiva: 

```
ServerName SERVER_IP_ADDR
```

Ovviamente questa configurazione non me la sono inventata io; ho seguito le instruzioni riportate nella sezione "Setting Up a Remote Printer" della Gentoo Printing Guide. Questa configurazione ha sempre funzionato egregiamente fino a che, non ho capito bene in corrispondenza di che evento, non si e' verificato questo problema.

Ho provato anche a verificare se questo problema e' limitato alle applicazioni di kde e il risultato e' che le applicazioni gnome (e.g. GIMP) si comportano nella stessa maniera. Lo stesso comportamento lo ottengo sia che il notebook sia connesso via wireless sia che sia connesso via ethernet.

La cosa che mi lascia perplesso e' che ho effettuato l'installazione di gentoo sul notebook di un amico giusto un paio di giorni fa, ho configurato CUPS nello stesso modo ed ottengo lo stesso comportamento  :Sad: .

Sinceramente non ho idea di dove andare a sbattere la testa...

----------

